
The Trouble with Fungible Startups - mattjaynes
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2007/05/08/the_trouble_wit_36.html
======
inklesspen
The solution, of course, is to pay attention to what your investments are
doing. If he'd spotted the change in course earlier, he probably wouldn't have
nearly as big a problem on his hands.

